# How could Silva beat Jones??



## jewelz0376 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm a long time reader and finally decided to sign up after watching the fight tonight...Silva and Jones are both two of my favorite favorite fighters to watch and would love to see them fight...I know it might not happen and if it did it would probably be after silva faces sonnen, and maybe gsp...Jones would probably have to fight evans, machida, and maybe like hendo?? Even after all that it still might not ever happen...

Anyways if Silva did move up and they fought how would silva win? Watching Bones tonight its hard for me to see? I know Silva is such a dangerous striker than you can never count him out, but Jones would a different monster than he's ever seen... (that anyone has probably see lol) 

Bones would have the obvious reach advantage and would keep him outside, or if he didn't want to stand he could take him down with his superior wrestling... Would Silva need to be more aggressive, instead of waiting to counter because of Bones reach?? Maybe Silva could use his bjj if he gets taken down like he did with Sonnen..although it would def he harder because Jones can finish with his gnp...Sonnen not so much lol...

I'm not expert by any means, and don't pretend to be...Just trying to see how some people on here with much more mma knowledge than me thinks about this fight after seeing Jones recent performance...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Silva is not a midget, even on the outside he'd beat up Jones. Jones punches and kicks way too slow to really be effective against a guy like Silva.

Jones has the wrestling to win the fight, but he's still a white belt, and Silva would easily be the best submission guy he's ever fought, especially from guard.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Silva's striking is leaps and bounds over Jones. I believe Jones would get TKO'd by Rd3. 

But, Jones hasn't even cleared out his division yet. Let him at least do that before calling for a super fight between him and someone else.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Is it me or did anyone else overate jone's wrestling abilities? I taught he was evan's or sonnen's level.

On topic though i think silva would beat him quite easily. HIs striking is leaps and bounds above jones. If jones stays on the outside he is telegraphing.

U don't strike with silva that is the first rule...if silva fought rampage i would expect to beat page as easily as JB did.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Rampage has great wrestling which is why jones looked bad. Silva can beat him by countering. Jones is wreckless and open.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Is it me or did anyone else overate jone's wrestling abilities? I taught he was evan's or sonnen's level.
> 
> On topic though i think silva would beat him quite easily. HIs striking is leaps and bounds above jones. If jones stays on the outside he is telegraphing.
> 
> U don't strike with silva that is the first rule...if silva fought rampage i would expect to beat page as easily as JB did.


I think it was clear that he wasn't going for take downs with Jackson he was going for the legs. And I think he did a lot of damage to them.

As for Silva beating Jones, yeah Silva's boxing is better he was one punch KO power and the only way to get Jones is with a scramble.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

John8204 said:


> I think it was clear that he wasn't going for take downs with Jackson he was going for the legs. And I think he did a lot of damage to them


hard to say when he did try to take him down a few times. SIlva is jone's worst nightmare. 

-Speed
-cat like reflexes
-one punch Ko power
-fearless
-head movement,etc
-better technique
-silva cuts angles and unlike page when he throws something he sets it up and hits.

...............Funny part is jon jones has a lot of silva in him, i think this is what silva might have meant in saying he wants to fight his clone.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> hard to say when he did try to take him down a few times.


I don't believe that's what he was doing, I think he was clinching and taking away Rampages power shots till the wear and tear on his legs kicked in.

As we saw at the end of the third, Jones had the power to flips him.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

John8204 said:


> I don't believe that's what he was doing, I think he was clinching and taking away Rampages power shots till the wear and tear on his legs kicked in.
> 
> As we saw at the end of the third, Jones had the power to flips him.


I don't think we can take the end of the third incident as anything. Obviously Rampage wasn't expecting to get dumped like that after the round was already over.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

John8204 said:


> I don't believe that's what he was doing, I think he was clinching and taking away Rampages power shots till the wear and tear on his legs kicked in.
> 
> As we saw at the end of the third, Jones had the power to flips him.


page is a strong dude , especially in the clinch. When page got jones off of him in the mount that was all power. As for the flip i think page stopped fighting as it was the end of the round and relaxed.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

John8204 said:


> I don't believe that's what he was doing, I think he was clinching and taking away Rampages power shots till the wear and tear on his legs kicked in.
> 
> As we saw at the end of the third, Jones had the power to flips him.


man, you gotta be joking? 

this is like saying Daley is able to land a clean shot on Koshcheck...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

You do get that Jones won the fight, almost landed a flying triangle, took him down several times and never looked like he was in trouble.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

John8204 said:


> You do get that Jones won the fight, almost landed a flying triangle, took him down several times and never looked like he was in trouble.


it was expected to happen, hell i taught page was gonna get beat down matt hamill eblows. But it is what it is, i would have loved to see that flying trinalge with time remaining, i was screaming "somebody gonna get slammed" but it was the end of the round.

Another reason i got silva is page took a beating like 4 front kicks, 6 head kicks. Silva has power that one ht ko power. Every man he has kicked or punch clean has dropped. The man dropped okami,forrest, irvin,vitor with one shot. It makes you almost forget he is the best muay thai fighter in mma.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

John8204 said:


> I don't believe that's what he was doing, I think he was clinching and taking away Rampages power shots till the wear and tear on his legs kicked in.
> 
> As we saw at the end of the third, Jones had the power to flips him.


He went for a bunch of trips Page just stopped them. He has the power to flip a guy after the bell when he has stopped fighting like he is supposed to.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Since Jones didn't look unbeatable last night I'd have to pick Silva. After Jones wrecks Rashad and looks great doing it, I'll pick Bones. As we all know, the only fight that matters is the last one:thumb02:


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Can Silva beat Jones??? The real question is can Jones beat Silva. Silva has pretty much cleared out his division. Jones has yet to have more than one title defense. "If" Jones can clear out the lhw division Silva/GSP style, then we can talk about a super fight. But right now, there are still so many other contenders to worry about if he wins his next two fights. You've still got Gustofson, Davis, Stanislov, maybe a rematch with Shogun.

But sense we're on the subject, Silva would tool Jones standing up. Jones does have the reach advantage which plays somewhat of a big part, but that's all he's got going for him when it comes to fighting a guy like Silva. I think if Jones took the fight to the ground, he would have to worry about getting arm-bared. I've said this before, but when you have long arms like that, it makes you much more susceptible to getting put in a armbar.

Jones isn't quite ready for Silva yet IMO.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

marcthegame said:


> Is it me or did anyone else overate jone's wrestling abilities? I *taught *he was evan's or sonnen's level.
> 
> On topic though i think silva would beat him quite easily. HIs striking is leaps and bounds above jones. If jones stays on the outside he is telegraphing.
> 
> U don't strike with silva that is the first rule...if silva fought rampage i would expect to beat page as easily as JB did.





marcthegame said:


> it was expected to happen, hell i *taught *page was gonna get beat down matt hamill eblows. But it is what it is, i would have loved to see that flying trinalge with time remaining, i was screaming "somebody gonna get slammed" but it was the end of the round.
> 
> Another reason i got silva is page took a beating like 4 front kicks, 6 head kicks. Silva has power that one ht ko power. Every man he has kicked or punch clean has dropped. The man dropped okami,forrest, irvin,vitor with one shot. It makes you almost forget he is the best muay thai fighter in mma.


thought*


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hmm well Silva and Jones are my 1A and 1B favorite fighters i think I can be as unbiased as possible. We all know what tools Silva has with his ever increasing resume but jones skill set is still forming. Jones def has a size and reach adv. He has suberb wrestling, better than sonnen IMO. I think he'd have a strength adv too. As good a striker as silva is that reach will give him problems. If Jones does get it to the ground he has some of the most ridiculous GnP in the game and even though Silva is a BJJ master, so was Shogun and shogun got tea bagged for 3 rds on his back. Standing up, it would be like jones in there with Bruce Lee. Idk if he would have the speed to stand with him. But his stand up is better than any of Silva opponents so I think Jones wouldn't get tagged if helloed smart. But then again Silva is Silva......I just don't see him loosing. Silva stays up: Silva via UD. Ground, Jones via broken silva face. This fight actually interest me more than GSP/Silva. I know both are fighting for P4P supremacy but I think Silva wins rather impressively. Silva 
/Jones would be a more completive bout. Too close to call


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

John8204 said:


> almost landed a flying triangle, took him down several times


That was a fake submission attempt like the kneebar on shogun there were only a few seconds left when he did both of them and neither were close he was just doing it to get points or show off.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I really don't think Silva could beat Jones, he just has way too much size, strength, reach, youth, and could honestly beat Silva with his wrestling alone. If theres anybody who can beat Jones it would be a heavyweight, not a middleweight.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> I really don't think Silva could beat Jones, he just has way too much size, strength, reach, youth, and could honestly beat Silva with his wrestling alone. If theres anybody who can beat Jones it would be a heavyweight, not a middleweight.


People keep using this wrestling thing with silva, however how bad is is wrestling really? Okami could not take him down, chael could take him down in the championship rounds. Jon Jones will strike with silva he would not take him down like gsp. 

Here how this fight breaks down:
striking: silva
ground: silva
wrestling: jones
speed:?
strength:?
Size:? don't know how big jones is in comparison.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Here's the thing, JBJ would never stand with Silva. He would clinch up, throw him, and brutally destroy him with elbows on the ground. Silva being smaller would not get back up guaranteed


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Here's the thing, JBJ would never stand with Silva. He would clinch up, throw him, and brutally destroy him with elbows on the ground. Silva being smaller would not get back up guaranteed


hard to do against silva, it would not be that easy i taught he would have done the same to shogun and page. However silva is another another level in the striking department. His clinch game is also very good.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

silva has trouble with 185lb wrestlers so imagine a 205 wrestler.

striking wise silva has the edge


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Head movement. Knockout.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

yea I got silva on this one, all day, every day

Jones looked fair yesterday, he could hang out with page, but silva is on a whole other level striking wise, jones would get picked apart on the feet and would have a hard time taking this to the ground.

Jones is a good wrestler but there are a few ones who are way more impressive on the ground.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

chosenFEW said:


> silva has trouble with 185lb wrestlers so imagine a 205 wrestler.
> 
> striking wise silva has the edge


Which wrestlers? Chael best wrestler in mma today or Henderson who's credential is better than anyone at 205?


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

I think this is quite a naive question , Are you seriously asking how a world class striker could beat another fighter ?


Anderson would have lit Rampage just as much as Jones did , Anderson would easily IMO beat Jones standing , he has got much more precise and accurate straight punches , the big issue would be quite obviously what could Anderson do if Jones gets a hold of him. 

But obviously Anderson could win if the fight turned out to be a striking battle which is very possible.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

marcthegame said:


> People keep using this wrestling thing with silva, however how bad is is wrestling really? Okami could not take him down, chael could take him down in the championship rounds. Jon Jones will strike with silva he would not take him down like gsp.
> 
> Here how this fight breaks down:
> striking: silva
> ...


His wrestling isn't bad. Chael has unbelievable wrestling. Jones is a lot bigger and stronger than sonnen. Jones normally is 6'4 235 waling around and fights around 225, probably a good 20+ lbs on silva and id think he's much stronger the way he flings the hammils, bonners and shoguns around like fly weights. Speed to silva definitely. I'd actually give ground to JBJ. Reach gives him stupid GNP and I he's never been in sub trouble to anyone


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

By Ko, Tko, Submission or decision??????


----------



## daveh98 (May 26, 2007)

Wow. I haven't been on the forums for a long time and I guess I will be the black sheep and offer a different opinion. For reference I watch all the big UFC matches, but follow boxing much more deeply as that was my sport I competed in after HS wrestling. So I do understand most aspects of the fight game in general...

Jon Jones looked great last night. He was very fast, relatively accurate and I didn't think he looked bad at all; nor did my friend who is an avid fight fan too. Maybe it was just expectations; I don't know? I think Rampage looked GOOD. Though he didn't get off; that was his fault and due completely to Bones Joens as he admitted. However, I saw head movement better than I have seen with him (one of my old biggest complaints with rampage). Consequently, Jones missed a lot of shots. I think that is why he looked 'Meh' to some. 

Now on to a "dream fight with Silva." There are TWO KEY concerns to factor in for BOTH fighters

1. For Bones Jones, can he mentally keep it together if he gets in deep water? Does he have the ability to hang with an ELITE level fighter? That remains to be seen. 

2. For Silva: Can he keep going or will age catch up to him. I don't want to hear about fighters like Couture, Bernard Hopkins Etc...they are completely different kinds of fighters. Silva is akin to Roy Jones Junior. he is a reflex based fighter. Though he has looked very good in his last two outings, he was LOSING the standup game to Chael Sonnen. I saw him trying to slip punches bu this timing was just a bit off. In fighting, reflexes go FIRST with age; that is a fact. You can keep power, speed and even still improve on those. But after 35 or so, reflexes begin to decline. The huge question is when will Silva's age be his downfall? I honestly see Silva's career ending with brutal Ko's like Roy Jones Junior as he is a reflex based fighter at the core (despite being a bjj black belt). Reflex based fighters typically aren't able to re-tool after major KO's and that furthers their reflex decline due to ever so slight neurological changes. 

Now personally, I think Bones Jones gives almost ANYONE in the UFC problems. His reach is ridiculous, he is extremely fast, very powerful, shows tact and composure while fighting, and he is doing that at an age that most fighters just don't have. He is the real deal no doubt. 

If the fight were to take place in a year or so, I would be betting on Jones. I just think Silva's reflexes are ever so showing signs of fading and Jones would catch him as a result. Please note, I am not saying Silva's quickness or power are declining (just look at his last two fights). However, I do think his reflexes may slowly be going and it really is only a matter of a year or two before I see him getting KO'd...just based on the style he fights. 

To offer a counterpoint, I do think Silva would be comfortable at that weight and he wouldn't have to cut (I think he walks around 200ish)? I think Silva could potentially get into the head of Jones and I think that IF he caught Jones it would be goodnight. 

It's a good fight but not as one way as most see it. peace


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

daveh98 said:


> Wow. I haven't been on the forums for a long time and I guess I will be the black sheep and offer a different opinion. For reference I watch all the big UFC matches, but follow boxing much more deeply as that was my sport I competed in after HS wrestling. So I do understand most aspects of the fight game in general...
> 
> Jon Jones looked great last night. He was very fast, relatively accurate and I didn't think he looked bad at all; nor did my friend who is an avid fight fan too. Maybe it was just expectations; I don't know? I think Rampage looked GOOD. Though he didn't get off; that was his fault and due completely to Bones Joens as he admitted. However, I saw head movement better than I have seen with him (one of my old biggest complaints with rampage). Consequently, Jones missed a lot of shots. I think that is why he looked 'Meh' to some.
> 
> ...


Pretty good break down, however I expected a guy who watches boxing to say a key point of Jones is his ******* footwork, it's beyond hideous, he literally walks around the cage like he's walking down the street, he is constantly crossing his feet and ending up with his feet inside, it's soooo bad, he gets away with it because of is length, but I could see someone capitalizing on it.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

vilify said:


> Rampage has great wrestling which is why jones looked bad. Silva can beat him by countering. Jones is wreckless and open.


I don't get why there are still so many Jones non-believers. Yall keep doubting and I'll keep cashing in.


----------



## daveh98 (May 26, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Pretty good break down, however I expected a guy who watches boxing to say a key point of Jones is his ******* footwork, it's beyond hideous, he literally walks around the cage like he's walking down the street, he is constantly crossing his feet and ending up with his feet inside, it's soooo bad, he gets away with it because of is length, but I could see someone capitalizing on it.


Now remember I dont' just watch boxing; I lived it. Detroit Kronk Gym and many others in different areas Footwork isn't a big concern to me right now because of the inability for opponents to anticipate Jones next moves; which in a way is a sign of good placement. He never looks off-balance to me. I can agree that it is very different and could use a bit of tweaking but some boxers/mma fighters can get away with peculiar footwork. Actually I am a HUGE believer that good foorwork is the ground to ANY combat sport. But until someone finds a template to beat this young man; I think he is just fine. He also showed outstanding switching that was flawless in execution. That's my take at least! Peace.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Easy, land one of those laser accurate KO shots he throws with such ease on nearly everyone he has faced. 

He just needs to avoid the takedowns.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> I think this is quite a naive question , Are you seriously asking how a world class striker could beat another fighter ?
> 
> 
> *Anderson would have lit Rampage just as much as Jones did* , Anderson would easily IMO beat Jones standing , he has got much more precise and accurate straight punches , the big issue would be quite obviously what could Anderson do if Jones gets a hold of him.
> ...


I'm a big Rampage fan but he wouldn't make it out of the first against Andy.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

This fight is at least 1.5 - 2 years out. Anderson will be 38 by then. 

I think Dana offers up Anderson to JJ if Anderson is at a point of significant to serious decline by that point: not necessarily a given since Anderson's skillset is so vastly superior to everyone else's and since he seems to be incredibly dedicated to his training. 

Who knows, JJ may weigh 240-245 by then prompting a move to HW.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

jewelz0376 said:


> Anyways if Silva did move up and they fought how would silva win?


By invoking the Chinese God of Comedy.


Tai-Ming

Jones is an athletice freak, but he's wild (relative to perfect). Silva is damn near PERFECT in timing his strikes. For Silva to win, he'd hit Jones in those tiny windows Jones still leaves when he goes flashy. BTW, I'd favor Jones in this theoretical mathup, but you asked HOW Silva wins, not IF he would win.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Flashy strikes does not make for an excellent striker. Exciting, but as one person said he leaves himself very open on many occasions. Silva can beat Jones especially because I believe Jones would want to prove a point that he can hang with him. If Jones stuck with a takedown GNP game plan then it would be a lot more interesting. 

Jones utilized the same strikes over and over again. Rampage is a dum fighter ala Wand x 2, Rashad, and Griffin especially. He didn't check one leg kick. Sad...just plain sad.

You can't make the same twice against Silva or he'll catch you...even the first move sometimes can spell death ala James Irvin and almost Forrest Griffin when he threw a lazy leg kick. 

On a scale of 1-10 with striking Anderson Silva is at a 9.5 while JBJ is at a 6.5. He has no combos just one hit strikes that are flashy. Besides the spinning elbows where did he learn the thigh kicks. That was Anderson in the Thales Leites fight. JBJ is a copy cat fighter...with some original moves.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Easy! Silva can just use the front kick that Seagal taught him to KO Jones.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Jones has a far ways to go to match silva's striking. He does not even land kicks with his shins yet. Silva can kick ur head like 15 times with his shins and not feel a thing. 

This is Ryan Bader:


----------



## jewelz0376 (Sep 25, 2011)

***** de Amigo said:


> *I think this is quite a naive question , Are you seriously asking how a world class striker could beat another fighter ?*
> 
> 
> Anderson would have lit Rampage just as much as Jones did , Anderson would easily IMO beat Jones standing , he has got much more precise and accurate straight punches , the big issue would be quite obviously what could Anderson do if Jones gets a hold of him.
> ...


Obviously I didn't literally mean "how could silva beat bones"..As in there is no possible way for him to win... My post was merely trying to hear peoples opinion who know much more about the sport how the fight would play out... 

Maybe I should've worded it asking "how would a silva vs jones fight play out"...Didn't think it was a big deal though...


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Jones has a far ways to go to match silva's striking. He does not even land kicks with his shins yet. Silva can kick ur head like 15 times with his shins and not feel a thing.
> 
> This is Ryan Bader:


do you have this video?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


> do you have this video?


http://www.ultimatefighter.com/videos/2705/tuf-8-anderson-silva-refreshes-team-nogueira


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Silva has more KO and finishing power than Jones.


----------



## minimal crimina (Apr 1, 2011)

Jon Jones would get tooled standing up with AS despite his reach advantage, wich would lead to a scared JJ diving towards Anderson's knees during 5 rounds minus the time needed for JJ realize he can't exchange with Silva.

That's about a lot more than enough time for a healthy Anderson Silva to KO or TKO him or even submit him either from his back or capitalizing on that great flaw from JJ's game: he gives away his back too often when going for TDs. For those of you thinking "Why Shogun didnt submit JJ then?" I say, AS's BJJ is better than Shogun's and I know it for a fact as a BJJ black belt myself.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

If okami can put Silva against the cage, I tend to believe that Bones will do the same. Once that happens, the fight is going to the ground and Silva is not getting back up.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Jones has a far ways to go to match silva's striking. He does not even land kicks with his shins yet. Silva can kick ur head like 15 times with his shins and not feel a thing.
> 
> This is Ryan Bader:


So is this...










Not really sure how Ryan Bader got involved in this thread about Anderson v Jones though.

Btw, any grapplers out there with decent length in their arms, that guillotine is sick works so much when guys try to shrimp out from half guard and turn to all fours.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I could see Jones clinching with Silva on the cage - like Okami did - but Jones is a man who actually knows what to make from that situation, unlike Okami: technically, mentally, phisically.

And i don't see Silva subbing Jones from the bottom.

So...i don't see Silva beating Jones. Stilistically, it's a bad match-up for Silva...at least imo

_Too bad the chances of this fight happening are close to zero._


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I´m just sad Silva is 36 already,
i wish i could see him fight at the top for at least 5 more years...

As for the thread, the title asks for correction:
How *would *Silva beat Jones??


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> So is this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just trying to point out silva's speed agaisnt someone who jones has fought. Jones did not kill bader standing up, and would have a 6.5 inch reach on silva. Jones does have flaws with his footwork and could get ko by silva easily.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's quite simple. If Jones adheres to the GJ game plan of takedowns and GNP then it would be a big challenge. BUT Jones is a young apprentice who will want to prove that he can outsrike the master. This is where I believe he will learn his lesson. Anderson does things nobody has seen before. Look at his footwork, angles, traps, strikes, counter, head movement everything that he does. I ******* love the way he bobs and weaves or blocks his opponents' strikes then marches forward (looking to go on the counter attack) immediately causing his opponents to panic and make stupid moves. Then he goes into Matrix mode causing further confusion...by then it's game over. 

Look at the beautiful trap he layed on Okami. Anderson was "pinned" against the fence then Okami threw a left cross with Anderson side stepping and spinning around then entrapping Okami. That was art...along with the side step jab knockdown.

BTW: Sick video on Anderson training on Big Nog's team in TUF. It's been awhile since I've seen that clip...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Just trying to point out silva's speed agaisnt someone who jones has fought. Jones did not kill bader standing up, and would have a 6.5 inch reach on silva. Jones does have flaws with his footwork and could get ko by silva easily.


Okay, I thought you were trying to show Bader as some insane training partner, and thank god someone else has seen Jones ugly footwork.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

This thread is silly. If Rampage can use his head movement to avoid the majority of Jones's strikes, just imagine what Silva could do. He'd murder Jones. They're not even close to the same level in the striking department.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> This thread is silly. If Rampage can use his head movement to avoid the majority of Jones's strikes, just imagine what Silva could do. He'd murder Jones. They're not even close to the same level in the striking department.


This isn't K1 though, Jones could put him on his back and punish him worse than what Sonnen did.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> This isn't K1 though, Jones could put him on his back and punish him worse than what Sonnen did.


Jones didn't seem to have the same explosiveness in his takedowns as Sonnen did...Clinching with A. Silva might not be the best idea if he can't get him down quickly.


----------



## Jadey (Dec 10, 2009)

Q: How can Silva beat Jones?
A: Do exactly what he's been doing. 
You mad?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I dont see how anybody can be that confident that Silva can beat Bones. Forget Hendo. Forget Sonnen. Forget all of them. Bones is a freak with the wingspan of a condor. He is one million miles away from anything Silva has EVER faced in his entire career. The same goes for Silva. Bones has never been anywhere near anybody with Silvas abilities. Not by a long shot.

I have no fecking idea what would happen if these two were to meet. Sure, I would *like* Silva to win... but to assume it is being blinkered.

I can understand the hate Bones gets regards his personality, even if I do feel it is based on nothing more then tiny bits of information with lashings of speculation. But, as a fighter, how can anybody doubt the kid?? Thats pure blind hate right there. He destroyed Hamill, Vera, Matsu, Rua, Rampage and Bonner in ways they have never been beaten before. He has never been in any trouble at any point. The dude demands respect, and I for one am going to give it to him... even if I do *think* hes a bit of a twat outside the cage.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I dont see how anybody can be that confident that Silva can beat Bones. Forget Hendo. Forget Sonnen. Forget all of them. Bones is a freak with the wingspan of a condor. He is one million miles away from anything Silva has EVER faced in his entire career. The same goes for Silva. Bones has never been anywhere near anybody with Silvas abilities. Not by a long shot.
> 
> I have no fecking idea what would happen if these two were to meet. Sure, I would *like* Silva to win... but to assume it is being blinkered.
> 
> I can understand the hate Bones gets regards his personality, even if I do feel it is based on nothing more then tiny bits of information with lashings of speculation. But, as a fighter, how can anybody doubt the kid?? Thats pure blind hate right there. He destroyed Hamill, Vera, Matsu, Rua, Rampage and Bonner in ways they have never been beaten before. He has never been in any trouble at any point. The dude demands respect, and I for one am going to give it to him... even if I do *think* hes a bit of a twat outside the cage.


here is y i say silva wins:
Jones will have a 6 inch reach 
-silva is better on the ground
-a better striker
-ko power
-might be a lot faster
-granite chin
-outstanding head movements
-outstanding accuracy and footwork
-unlike jones he is even more unpredictable
...the thing that separates them is timing and accuracy, if you ever see anderson silva throw a strike its always on point. Even his flying knees he hits the head even if the person moves.
.......................................................................
with all that being said this fight needs to happen within the next year....giving that jones fights evans,shogun/henderson/ then maybe machida/davis...i don't see this happen until silva is to old to be relevant. I think we would see a 38 year old silva against jones, in which case jones should take it.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> here is y i say silva wins:
> Jones will have a 6 inch reach
> -silva is better on the ground
> -a better striker
> ...


None of that means anything to me. This isnt top trumps. This is fighting. Bones physical tools are so extra ordinary that making lists like yours and trying to use some kind of logic to decide on a winner is pointless. All of Silva fights have been against dudes nothing like Jones. All of Jones fights have been against dudes nothing like Silva. These are the only true FACTS of the matter. Its all very well pointing out Silvas head movement and footwork etc. But has Silva ever fought a guy with longer reach? Let alone 7 god damn inches? This fact alone throws all Silvas fights out the window as some kind of guide to how a fight with Bones will go.

I'm not saying one or the other will win. But forget previous fights. Forget them from both fighters. They wont help anybody conclude anything as to how the fight will turn out.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> None of that means anything to me. This isnt top trumps. This is fighting. Bones physical tools are so extra ordinary that making lists like yours and trying to use some kind of logic to decide on a winner is pointless. All of Silva fights have been against dudes nothing like Jones. All of Jones fights have been against dudes nothing like Silva. These are the only true FACTS of the matter. Its all very well pointing out Silvas head movement and footwork etc. But has Silva ever fought a guy with longer reach? Let alone 7 god damn inches? This fact alone throws all Silvas fights out the window as some kind of guide to how a fight with Bones will go.
> 
> I'm not saying one or the other will win. But forget previous fights. Forget them from both fighters. They wont help anybody conclude anything as to how the fight will turn out.


Its like this the blueprint to beat silva has been out forever. U have jones who does have the tools to beat him like sonnen,henderson,etc. However if they were to fight, jones will not wrestle him he would likely stand up with him. A 7 inch reach would not matter when the other dude is superior technically. 
*Neslon* vs struve...10 inch reach 
*Fedor *vs Rogers...8 inch
big foot vs *daniel cormier*...12 inch difference
*serra* vs gsp...8 inch

To be fair i really can;t pick a winner, but i can tell you silva's stirking abilities are on another level in comparison to Jones.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Its like this the blueprint to beat silva has been out forever. U have jones who does have the tools to beat him like sonnen,henderson,etc. However if they were to fight, jones will not wrestle him he would likely stand up with him. A 7 inch reach would not matter when the other dude is superior technically.
> *Neslon* vs struve...10 inch reach
> *Fedor *vs Rogers...8 inch
> big foot vs *daniel cormier*...12 inch difference
> *serra* vs gsp...8 inch


Are you being serious? Struve? Rogers? Big Foot?? :laugh:

I dont know what else to say.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Are you being serious? Struve? Rogers? Big Foot?? :laugh:
> 
> I dont know what else to say.


lol i'm just trying to say i don't see his reach being relevant. I have seen enough fights where someone has ko someone while being at a huge reach disadvantage.

Dan henderson, mike tyson,joe frazier,manny,etc have made a career of knocking people while never ever having a reach advantage.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

marcthegame said:


> People keep using this wrestling thing with silva, however how bad is is wrestling really? Okami could not take him down, chael could take him down in the championship rounds. Jon Jones will strike with silva he would not take him down like gsp.
> 
> Here how this fight breaks down:
> striking: silva
> ...


Speed goes to Anderson, I've never seen Jones matrix dodge point blank strikes or put out someone with a casual jab.

Strength? Definitely bones. He's _ragdolled_ linebacker wrestling powerhouses like Bader, Hamill and Vlad. Silva may have striking power, but he's never physically overpowered anyone the way Bones has, especially not those kind of guys. In fact he has been overpowered by a few such like Lutter, Hendo and Sonnen, and those much smaller than Bones or anyone bones has tossed.

Size ... I don't know what to tell ya if you think Silva is anywhere near Jones' size. Silva is a big MW, but Jones made Shogun look like a child.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Speed goes to Anderson, I've never seen Jones matrix dodge point blank strikes or put out someone with a casual jab.
> 
> Strength? Definitely bones. He's _ragdolled_ linebacker wrestling powerhouses like Bader, Hamill and Vlad. Silva may have striking power, but he's never physically overpowered anyone the way Bones has, especially not those kind of guys. In fact he has been overpowered by a few such like Lutter, Hendo and Sonnen, and those much smaller than Bones or anyone bones has tossed.
> 
> Size ... I don't know what to tell ya if you think Silva is anywhere near Jones' size. Silva is a big MW, but Jones made Shogun look like a child.


I'm using forrest as the baseline, silva when he fought forrest looked almost or a tad bit bigger than forrest. 

Jones will be bigger no doubt, but i don't think the size difference would be like shogun vs jones. Hell forrest looks alot bigger than shogun.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> lol i'm just trying to say i don't see his reach being relevant. I have seen enough fights where someone has ko someone while being at a huge reach disadvantage.
> 
> Dan henderson, mike tyson,joe frazier,manny,etc have made a career of knocking people while never ever having a reach advantage.


marc... think about what you are saying.

Silva has NEVER faced a fighter with longer reach than himself. And yet you dont see the reach being relevant. So I ask you, based on what exactly?

Whereas Dan, Tyson, Frazier, Manny etc have ALL regularly faced fighters with longer reach. By the time these fighter are/reached 35, they were vastly more experienced in negating reach.

Silva doesnt have this experience. And even if he did lose an inch or two, 7 inches is significant, especially when attached to a behemoth like Bones.

Usually, my reaction to the idea that any fool at LHW can beat Silva is lulz. But when considering Bones?... man, thats a whole other galaxy of opponent.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> marc... think about what you are saying.
> 
> Silva has NEVER faced a fighter with longer reach than himself. And yet you dont see the reach being relevant. So I ask you, based on what exactly?
> 
> ...


He does train with the most elite camp in mma. Big foot silva does have a 83 inch reach. I know he sucks but he can mimic the reach advantage. I just don't see how jone's reach advantage would prove to be the difference in this fight when silva is so much better standing up.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> He does train with the most elite camp in mma. Big foot silva does have a 83 inch reach. I know he sucks but he can mimic the reach advantage. I just don't see how jone's reach advantage would prove to be the difference in this fight when silva is so much better standing up.


Comparing Big Foot to Bones? Seriously?

I base all my speculations about fight outcomes on previous fights. Thats it. Not statistics. The fact that Silva has always had a reach advantage over all his opponents means fighting Bones will represent very new problems for him. I dont see how this much is up for debate. :confused02:

And yet, you dont see how reach is relevant??

Really, I'm not sure we can move on from the 2 rocks we're sitting on. So, lets draw a line under this one. The fight will never happen anyway.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Comparing Big Foot to Bones? Seriously?
> 
> I base all my speculations about fight outcomes on previous fights. Thats it. Not statistics. The fact that Silva has always had a reach advantage over all his opponents means fighting Bones will represent very new problems for him. I dont see how this much is up for debate. :confused02:
> 
> ...


lol i'm willing to debate this until the fight does happen. I know and understand everything your saying. But jones is flashy to me, his striking has a long ways to go. His footwork is horrible,etc. The reason y i say his reach would be a non factor is the caliber of striker silva is. He knows how to close gaps,cut angles,and create space. Silva constantly moves around the octagon and has crazy reaction time. 

Jones is not that polish yet, how fast do you think silva can bait him into throwing something he will counter. Those flashy shit people see them coming they just are not fast enough to react. Its not like its knocking people out left and right. Plus jones does not throw combos, i see silva doing this to his attacks.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> lol i'm willing to debate this until the fight does happen. I know and understand everything your saying. But jones is flashy to me, his striking has a long ways to go. His footwork is horrible,etc. The reason y i say his reach would be a non factor is the caliber of striker silva is. He knows how to close gaps,cut angles,and create space. Silva constantly moves around the octagon and has crazy reaction time.
> 
> Jones is not that polish yet, how fast do you think silva can bait him into throwing something he will counter. Those flashy shit people see them coming they just are not fast enough to react. Its not like its knocking people out left and right. Plus jones does not throw combos, i see silva doing this to his attacks.


Well, if it happens ( which it wont ) I hope you're right. I want to see Silva retire unbeaten in the UFC. If he actually beats Bones, you have to admit, its a big deal, right?! Maybe a bigger scalp then any before it.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Well, if it happens ( which it wont ) I hope you're right. I want to see Silva retire unbeaten in the UFC. If he actually beats Bones, you have to admit, its a big deal, right?! Maybe a bigger scalp then any before it.


i'm gonna stop with this debate to many ways for either fighter to win. All i'm gonna say is **** gsp i want to see jones vs silva. Can we both agree he would whoop gsp's ass?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> here is y i say silva wins:
> Jones will have a 6 inch reach
> *-silva is better on the ground
> -a better striker
> ...


A lot of those things you see bolded are pure speculation, when talking about a hypothetical fight.

Yes: Silva may have better striking, better head movement, more speed etc...

But that is something that was already tested/proved against some fighters, but not against Jones.
Silva always shows excellent head and feet movement, but a reason for that is because his opponents are allowing him to do that. He has excellent striking - because his opponents allow that to happen. Same goes for his unpredictibility. Fighters like Maia, Cote, Griffin, Okami, Leites allowed him to showcase all these skills.

Enter Sonnen: there were no glimpses of Silva's excellent head movement, speed, amazing striking etc..... (you get the idea).

And that's because Sonnen didn't allow that to happen. Sonnen shut down Silva's main weapons for 23 minutes. 
He showed a blueprint on how Silva can be beaten. he proved Silva is vulnerable. Everyone knew wrestling is Silva's biggest weakness and Sonnen just confirmed it.

And that's the thing here: while people tend to have an idea on how Silva can be beaten...there is no such things when talking about Jones...at least not right now. Because the guy has never been in any kind of trouble.

Not in the stand-up, not on the ground...no sign yet.

There was that talk about his cardio after the Shogun fight - but people seem to forget that was his 2nd fight in 6 weeks = 2 training camps + 2 weight cuts.

And against Jackson he proved cardio is no issue for him.

I for one, would absolutely love to see these 2 fight, but the chances of it happening are extremely low.





> marcthegame said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair i really can;t pick a winner, but i can tell you *silva's stirking abilities* are on another level in comparison to Jones.
> ...


That is true - Silva has better striking - but PLS...don't forget this is MMA, not K-1, kickboxing or boxing.

_PS: Silva has better striking than Sonnen also, but what good if you're on you're back and can't showcase it?!

Just saying...
_


Soojooko said:


> *None of that means anything to me.* This isnt top trumps. *This is fighting*. Bones physical tools are so extra ordinary that making lists like yours and trying to use some kind of logic to decide on a winner is pointless. All of Silva fights have been against dudes nothing like Jones. All of Jones fights have been against dudes nothing like Silva. These are the only true FACTS of the matter. Its all very well pointing out Silvas head movement and footwork etc. But has Silva ever fought a guy with longer reach? Let alone 7 god damn inches? This fact alone throws all Silvas fights out the window as some kind of guide to how a fight with Bones will go.
> 
> *I'm not saying one or the other will win. But forget previous fights. Forget them from both fighters. They wont help anybody conclude anything as to how the fight will turn out.*


Correct...correct and...correct.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> i'm gonna stop with this debate to many ways for either fighter to win. All i'm gonna say is **** gsp i want to see jones vs silva. Can we both agree he would whoop gsp's ass?


You see. No matter how much you try to discredit Bones chances, the fact that the fight excites you and you really want to see it, says otherwise. You know full well Bones is a MASSIVE obstacle for Silva. If you really thought it is going to be as easy as you suggest, why demand the fight?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> You see. No matter how much you try to discredit Bones chances, the fact that the fight excites you and you really want to see it, says otherwise. You know full well Bones is a MASSIVE obstacle for Silva. If you really thought it is going to be as easy as you suggest, why demand the fight?


Hype main reason... I don't think jones is a massive obstacle, but sooner or later maybe even he beats evans people will call him the best fighter. Its like this one dude is the goat and has been the best for so long. People don't like silva to be honest. People are starting to not like jones, however these two are clearly the best two fighters in mma. If silva is the goat, there will always be a certain group of people who will think jones is. So they must fight to settle the debate.

Its like mj and kobe...mj is clearly better, but some how there is always people gonna debate the fact that kobe is better than mj.

I was excited to see sonnen vs silva...how the jon jones movement is in full swing. Its a possibility, let them fight so we don't wait 20 years and debate some bs like who was better in there prime.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Hype main reason... I don't think jones is a massive obstacle, but sooner or later maybe even he beats evans people will call him the best fighter. Its like this one dude is the goat and has been the best for so long. People don't like silva to be honest. People are starting to not like jones, however these two are clearly the best two fighters in mma. If silva is the goat, there will always be a certain group of people who will think jones is. So they must fight to settle the debate.
> 
> Its like mj and kobe...mj is clearly better, but some how there is always people gonna debate the fact that kobe is better than mj.
> 
> I was excited to see sonnen vs silva...how the jon jones movement is in full swing. Its a possibility, let them fight so we don't wait 20 years and debate some bs like who was better in there prime.


To be clear. I have Silva winning the fight. But, I cant dismiss Jones as readily as yourself. Its not hype. Its the reality of it. Bones is a very real threat.


----------



## daveh98 (May 26, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> To be clear. I have Silva winning the fight. But, I cant dismiss Jones as readily as yourself. Its not hype. Its the reality of it. Bones is a very real threat.


I agree and I did a breakdown of what I consider two key points; potential weaknesses for each fighter. All this rampant "this is an easy fight" is ridiculous. Jones is a LEGIT LWH CHAMP. His opposition hasn't been weak by any means. His age, lack of ring experience and the big "unknown" (How he responds when under pressure, hurt, etc) are all keys that would favour Silva.

Silva is older, his reflexes are literally days/weeks/a year or two of being completely susceptible to a brutal KO. He is just like his role model..Roy Jones Jr. Defense and offense completely predicated on twitch lightning fast reflexes. Those are the first to go....followed by speed...then power. 

This fight would need to happen soon or within a year. At 38, I already see Silva lose an upset to an up and comer by KO. People will disagree, but I have been around the fight game long enough to know that fighters like Silva are amazing at the top and sad to watch at the bottom when they decline..just like Roy Jones and other reflex based fighters. Fighters like GSP can last longer due to the strength and lack of twitch based reflexes required to win. Same goes for boxers like Mayweather and Hopkins...who is defeating lions at 46 years old. Silva is already showing signs of losing reflexes.  I know his last two fights were spectacular, however it wasn't just reflexes...it was his SPEED and KO POWER. If you watch the Sonnen tape you can see Silva try to slip and head dodge his opponents punches but he was just a "bit" off and was getting tagged standing up. 

Remember, I am not stressing AGE as a factor for Silva. Fighters can age quite well based on numerous factors. But for Silva's case it isn't nasty KO losses or accumulated damage that will age him; it will be slight loss of twitch reflexes that traditionally decline noticeably around 36. 

Regardless of where Silva's reflexes truly are...Jones is no walk in the park.

edit: For the record I LOVE Silva as a fighter but I would never bet on him to win or lose based on what I wrote above. I think ANY fight for him at this point in his career and based on his style of fight is risky.

Another irony I see is that people seem to "hate" on Jones because of his antics or words..almost seeming arrogant to some. How quickly history is erased as I think Silva's antics with hardly fighting for awhile are completely disregarded...


----------

